# July 12-19 Ocean Walk or Panhandle Area



## sandlabel

Looking for a 2 bed room condo for the week of July 12-19 Sat/Sat (can do 13-20 Sun/Sun) 
Looking for Ocean Walk in Daytona....or willing to try somewhere new and fun in the Panhandle area (Panama) or Gulf Shores area. Must be on the water, fun for kids ie: pools, tiki bar, lazy river, live entertainment...some place fun and upbeat! 

Let me know what you have available.....was suppose to vacation in June and couldn't find anything that everyone would agree on...UGH!   So I must find something for this week. Please email or PM with anything you think would fit the "family" requirements....
THANKS!!!

landsabel@aol.com


----------



## herillc

Sent you a PM!


----------

